# куплю баян Юпитер, Россия в любом состоянии.



## rkutov (25 Фев 2019)

Куплю профессиональный баян Юпитер, Или Россия, или Тульский многотемровый, готововыборный баян , требующий ремонта , или без ремонта. Юпитер- до180000руб. Россия -до 50000 руб. Тульский- до 80000 руб. Аккордеон Вельтмейстер -Супита, Акко. Жду предложений.


----------

